# Where do buy authentic Cubans online?



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

Since $100 limit is no more when you travel;
Are we able to buy them on line and shipped to USA now?

Edited for content....Please remember not to ask for sources as per Puff Policy. While traveling there has been relaxed it is still against the rules to ask for sources.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Nope


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It's still not legal to buy on line. DEFINITELY NOT PERMITTED TO DISCUSS ON THE FORUM. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

UBC03 said:


> It's still not legal to buy on line. DEFINITELY NOT PERMITTED TO DISCUSS ON THE FORUM.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I dunno....maybe we rent a plane with a banner?:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Maybe take the plane south of Miami and buy some legally..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

UBC03 said:


> Maybe take the plane south of Miami and buy some legally..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Somebody has caught on with my smartassedness....it's contagious.>


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

Just because he asked whether CCs are available (I'd guess in legally operating stores) does NOT mean he wants to kill and steal for a smuggled stuff. Also doesn't mean he looks for illegal sources either. To me it looks like he is not up to date with recent changes in the law. I'm not familiar with it either - and I don't see a reason for NOT talking about that. At least I'll learn prior to an action. 
Edit.
@metinemre, CCs can be brought to the US for personal use but they still cannot be imported for sale. So no legally driven store offers them in the US.
Hopefully the above sentence doesn't violate the forum's regulations up to the point that I'll be banned.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

bozoo said:


> Just because he asked whether CCs are available (I'd guess in legally operating stores) does NOT mean he wants to kill and steal for a smuggled stuff. Also doesn't mean he looks for illegal sources either.


He asked about obtaining ccs online, which as of today is still illegal for residents of the United States. Hence the editing of the post.

If you're traveling to Cuba or countries where they can be legally obtained, our members , that have experience in those countries, are happy to assist with reliable places to shop.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

@bozoo I thought you had to have 100 posts to post here:surprise:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Still can't legally ship them to the states. I personally wonder why myself. I would imagine it is to get people to actually travel to the island.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

My last experience buying Cubans worked out very well.
She is a great cook and occasionally throws in a load of laundry.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Rondo said:


> My last experience buying Cubans worked out very well.
> She is a great cook and occasionally throws in a load of laundry.


I am Busting A Gut LOL


----------



## Vallac (Jul 16, 2016)

Rondo said:


> My last experience buying Cubans worked out very well.
> She is a great cook and occasionally throws in a load of laundry.


LOL that's gold


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok....this thread has run it's course and until further notice when Puff gives us permission to reveal sources....please do not ask for them.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> @*bozoo* I thought you had to have 100 posts to post here:surprise:


Thread edited, moved, then merged, scrutinized, tsk-tsk'd, folded, spindled, mutilated, and damn near deleted in its entirety (my vote). @*bozoo* commented back when one of the now-merged duplicate threads was in "General Cigar Discussion."

Edit:



Cigary said:


> Ok....this thread has run it's course and until further notice when Puff gives us permission to reveal sources....please do not ask for them.


 IBTL - Shut 'er down!


----------

